# CVMW



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

ANyone have experience with these turnouts? 



https://www.shop.cvmw.com/CVT-Turnouts_c7.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The key word there is "kit". They are a build-out yourself product. 

I know a lot of people who do it (some don't even use kits) who absolutely love the process and the results, but it's too much work for my taste.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use their turnout tie strips to make my own turnouts. Another place to look is Proto87stores, they have kits that also use CV ties, but they have really nice machined point rails (they really work great!) and frogs making assembly really easy! I use the Proto87 stores point rails and have tried the frogs. I generally like my own frogs, but now Proto87 has everything in a kit that includes the assembled frog and their really nice operating flag stand, I'll probably go that route.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Central Valley turnouts are very popular with the more 'serious' (ugh, how I hate to introduce that word in hobby forums!) modelers. Many also make their own turnouts using rail stock and PCB ties, and the turnout strips from Fast Tracks. Joe Fugate likes the CV turnout strips and uses the Fast Tracks method as a hybrid with them. No experience with Proto 87, but it requires a lot of determination and the correct wheelsets.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Proto87stores make 2 versions the Proto 87 that does require a good wheel set and the "normal" ones that make a turnout that's more forgiving. I've only use the more forgiving version as I don't need the details that the Proto87 goes to.


----------

